# Introducing Heartland's Andalucia (Lucy)



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

She's home! She's asleep in my husband's lap! I had a hard time leaving them so I could post pictures. Look how darn stinkin' cute she is!

Oh, and the one that is sort of blurry (2nd one), that's her laying on my shoulder and the back of the car seat. I thought your stories about your dogs sleeping on your necks were sort of like, unusual...guess not. How can this be inbred in them? She's going to make a great neck warmer too in the winter.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OMG! She is beautiful! IWAP! Congratulations and have a wonderful time with your new baby!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWAP big time!!! Lucy is perfect! enjoy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! How adorable. I love the picture of her sleeping on your shoulder!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is too stinkin' cute! Just as has been said . . . she's perfect. Have fun with your little Lucy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, she is ADORABLE!!! CONGRATULATIONS! looking forward to LOTS of pictures and stories!!
I LOVE the black and whites!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You came to the right place to show her off. We love puppies and beautiful ones the best.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh my... What a beauty !!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

adorable....love the photos. Yes we love to see them..more, more..never eough! Lol.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a precious little beauty! I hope you're able to tear yourself away enough to post more pictures!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! She is darling!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, Lucy is beautiful! I'm sure she's as sweet as she looks, can't wait to hear all about her.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Well it's been 19 hours since we've gotten her and she's the best little doggy. The trip home was a good. We only had one little spell while we stopped for a quick lunch at Wendy's and put her in her kennel while we ate in the car. She didn't like that all. She can howl very well and she's very loud too. 

Brought her home and she immediately pooped in the grass! Good girl!!! I tell you, the size of her poop delighted my husband who was used to scooping up our 120 lb. lab's poop. It is so tiny. When I went back out to pick it up, I had a hard time of finding it. 

We played outside and neighboors came down to meet her and she was one tired little puppy. In fact, towards the very end she fell next to me on the deck and when we went to go in I picked her up and she was just limp. My heart burst into fear thinking something had happened to her, but she woke up and gave me that darling little Lucy smile and a warm wet lick on the chin and she was back to herself. She'd just been sleeping that soundly. It scared me though. 

She's using her litter box very well! Of course, she's not been given to many times to make an error but I am thrrilled that she's using her box. (Oh, the size of poop is about the same size as the second-nature litter too. It's hard to find in there but I LOVE the fact that I can just get a little toilet paper and flush it down the toilet.) I'm sory to be talking about her poop so much, but isn't that was new mom's talk about.  Besides that after having a huge dog, it's so cute!!! 

She woke up only once at 2:30 and I took her to her litter box and she went (I think, my eyes were sort of closed) and then back to her crate. She whined about 60 seconds and then was asleep until 5:30. FANTASTIC! 

This morning she and I went out and walked over rocks, water hoses, and ran after leaves. She is so much fun! She's then slept quietly in her crate while we had breakfast and while I've been typed this. How long should I let her sleep? As long as she needs to? 

Sorry about the long post. But I am just excited and proud of her.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lucy is a doll! She sounds like a well adjusted little Havanese. I would let her sleep as much as she wants. They go threw phases just like human baby's. That is nice she uses her litter box I wish I had trained mine to use one. Send some puppy breath to me.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

She has the sweetest little face.....congrats on your new puppy...sounds as if things are going really really well.......haha about her being so limp.....my bf and I say ours have "melted" lol ........hope things continue going so well for you!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cutie patootie!!Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Diann said:


> ...She's going to make a great neck warmer too in the winter.


Until she starts trying to stick her tongue in your ear, trust me! :biggrin1:

And she is a doll, what a cutie pie!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's absolutely darling!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Until she starts trying to stick her tongue in your ear, trust me! :biggrin1:
> 
> And she is a doll, what a cutie pie!


We call those "wet willies". Is that another Hav trait?ound:


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

She is so precious! I just love the puppy faces. Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> We call those "wet willies". Is that another Hav trait?ound:


I don't know but he always manages to catch me when I am not looking. ound:


----------



## BabyLeo61 (Aug 22, 2011)

She is adorable!!!! She looks SO much like my puppy, Leo! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Such a cutie, love the pictures, esp the one by the tiny food bowl...she looks tiny. Congrats.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations Diann! Lucy is adorable so its easy to see why you are so excited. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Enjoy the baby stage - they're so adorable at that age!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We call those wet willies.....ear lickies! Quincy gives Robbie ear lickies every night before he goes to sleep!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I just learned that it's ME who has been potty trained so well these last three days. :< She just woke up from a nap and I, feeling so sure of her, just sat there and waited to see if she'd magically walk to her litterbox and pee. DARN IT! Poor thing, she squatted and I was so suprised that I said AAAUUUHHH and she looked at me like I was a monster. I quickly put her in her litter box and she's now whinng inside her x-pen. I am still very proud of her but sure wish I hadn't tested her yet. 

Love my girl Lucy!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Until she starts trying to stick her tongue in your ear, trust me! :biggrin1:
> 
> And she is a doll, what a cutie pie!


She is totally adorable! Love the b&w coat....

Panda is awful about licking our (and the groomers) ears. I don't know what is so appealing, but she'll go for them every chance she gets!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, she is indeed a cutie! Enjoy her for many years to come!!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

She is precious. The photos are great!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, I don't know how I missed this new little angel.Lovely Lucy,her cuteness shines through.And I have to agree,after having had slightly larger dogs,how easy clearing up the poop is!Although sometimes it hides!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

More about Lucy! And pictures please.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy was 10 weeks old yesterday. She has been trying at times but it's my fault. I had forgotten how puppies were, as in to EVERYTHING all the time. I've been trying breathing exercises talked about in the Puppy Whisperer book. Today she's been an absolute doll. We love her to pieces. 

Here are some pictures from yesterday. I'd also like to mention that the picture with Lucy and a man, that's my husband who didn't want to have another dog after our Lab died last October. Lucy's got him wrapped around her little finger.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I know all about that husband business... Mine is a life-long "dog hater". Now he spoils Kodi ROTTEN!!!<g>

Lucy is absolutely precious. What beautiful markings!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Diann, that Lucy could wrap an evil alien from zironia around her little tail.

I called that exhaustion from a puppy post pup-tum depression. You love them to pieces but every now and then you think what did I get myself into.

Oh and thaks for posting.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucy is adorable.She looks very cheeky in that last picture!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

That is one ADORABLE pup and I'm relieved to hear you say what you did about puppies! It is sort of a shock even when you know it will be lots of work. I think going from a well behaved older dog to a pup is hard. Keep breathing! I get frustrated but the WORST thing you can do is get mad and scare them because it will bite you in the end. Every time Atticus did something "bad"it was my fault for not paying attention or calling him when I knew **** well he was not about to come. ENJOY she is REALLY cute!


----------

